# Yellow River catfish tournament



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I heard there was a catfish tournament on Yellow River last weekend. Any info?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hahaha.... They probably were trying to keep you from hearing about it!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I did not hear about a tournament, but I fish way up river from you.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Supposedly the tournament was out of Guess lake..


----------



## Chasin gators (Apr 10, 2014)

I heard a local church was having a small or in house tournament. I did see that Elgin had something going on at the bleachers but looked to me more like a family day.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Glenn I seen a flyer for a bream tournament out of guest lake but no catfish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I heard 16 registered 4 showed up on 1 channel cat was weighed in..
If you are going to have a good tournament, you have got to do some kind of promoting or the whole thing will fall on deaf ears..


----------

